# Happy Thanksgiving, HauntForum!



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Have a wonderful holiday and watch out for speeding zombies when traveling.

Zombie Thanksgiving3 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving, and don't eat any zombie turkeys!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)




----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving to all of our HF family!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Happy thanksgiving!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Yeah, Yeah....Bwakk, Bwakk....or rather...Gobble, Gobble...


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Yeah, Yeah....Bwakk, Bwakk....or rather...Gobble, Gobble...


 or "cheep, cheep, cheep, cheep, cheep, cheep" as they say in The Room


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*I hope everyone had a really great Thanksgiving Day, with family and friends! Now on to Christmas, and New Years so we can start all over again!*_


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Troll Wizard said:


> _*I hope everyone had a really great Thanksgiving Day, with family and friends! Now on to Christmas, and New Years so we can start all over again!*_


:jol:What about Nightmare BEFORE Christmas....did you forget, Randy???


----------

